# Fire using A-Maze-N.  What not to do!



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 16, 2019)

I have the MES 30.  Been using the tube for a while and decided to try the channel for longer smokes.  I was doing a large butt and was not sure where to put A-Maze-N.  Ended up putting on top of heat shield.  About 3 hours checked and pellets where all burned all ready so refilled.  Couple hours later seen lot of smoke looking out window.  Opened smoker and the foil pan I had put on first rack for drip pan was on fire.  Pulled pan out and of coarse spilled it than fire every where.  What a mess and got a few little burns on arm.  I am doing a turkey this weekend and trying to figure out how to setup.  Wont fit on bottom.  No more putting A-Maze-n under  drip pan.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 16, 2019)

Just to the left of the chip loader on the rails.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

Do yourself a Mailbox Mod.
Then you won't ever get drippings on your pellets.
Best thing you can do. It separates the smoking, from the cooking.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's my setup in the MES 30. I cut off the side of a foil pan and put it over the tube to keep drips off. You can see that in the turkey pic.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 17, 2019)

This is the model I have.  Don't have problems using the tube.  Just sit it next to the foil pan I use to catch drippings.  The channel one does not seem to have room at the bottom of smoker.  Guess I will just use the tube and refill it when needed.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 17, 2019)

Yeah, my friend has one like that. We had to do the mailbox mod.. just remove those factory chip tray guts and use a mailbox. For the 17.00 or so extra dollars you will spend , it's worth it. Plus you don't have to damage any factory equipment to do it.


----------



## solman (Jan 17, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> Here's my setup in the MES 30. I cut off the side of a foil pan and put it over the tube to keep drips off. You can see that in the turkey pic.
> View attachment 385678
> View attachment 385679



i'm curious, why not have the pan right side up to catch the juices? it would still shield the tube.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2019)

Try putting the tube in, like the picture shows...   Only fill the tube 1/2 full...  a full tube puts out too much smoke for an MES to handle......


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 17, 2019)

When you say half full do you mean top to bottom or length?


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 17, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> When you say half full do you mean top to bottom or length?


Check out this thread: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/need-help-with-amazen-tube.282375/


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 17, 2019)

solman said:


> i'm curious, why not have the pan right side up to catch the juices? it would still shield the tube.


Because it's only a piece of a pan. If I put a whole pan in there, it blocks the heat from rising.


----------



## dr k (Jan 17, 2019)

Get a 3"x24" $3.00 aluminum snap together vent pipe that's between my mailbox mod and Mes. Keep it level and slide the Amnts in it. I cut two metal rods with a bolt cutter that went through the middle 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 holes in the Amnts just under 3" to suspend the Amnts in the vent pipe. The end stuck out of the pipe for lighting and push inside when ready. Needle nose pliers are nice to have handy if you need to adjust. I'd separate smoke generation from the smoker to not open the door and safety.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 17, 2019)

I have a mes 30 , I never had much luck putting my amnps inside smoker, went to mailbox mod, never a problem now.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2019)

Preacher Man's got you covered pretty good.....  



Brian Trommater said:


> When you say half full do you mean top to bottom or length?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 18, 2019)

I will give that a try.  Looks like going be a cold windy day to smoke my turkey.  I just got some lumber jack pellets to try.  Tried to use online price of $50 to buy 40S model at Walmart today.  Was out of stock online so they said no.  Got home and started thinking should just of paid the $200 they had on it.  Not sure if worth the upgrade but would be nice having the extra width.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 19, 2019)

If using the tube in the smoker this is the way to go:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/u-bolt-mod-for-the-amnts.271846/


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 19, 2019)

I filled half way and tilted with lumberjack hickory.  Doing Turkey with vertical roaster.  Not enough room to Spatchcock.  Think go get that 40 for $200 next week.  I picked up this 30 for $60 on clearance.  They mark down 40 to $100 but think guy working there had someone snatch up both.


----------

